

Do big companies care about what language your startup is written in? - woodtrail

Do big companies care about what language your startup is written in when they consider an acquisition?<p>I haven't seen this discussed much. Maybe the answer is obvious, and I'm missing something. I'm wondering whether big companies might be more hesitant of acquiring a startup written in a more esoteric language, like a dialect of Lisp.
======
sauravkumar
I think big companies most of the time are looking for the business
opportunity that the new acquisition can bring and also how well the new
acquisition fits on their vision for the company. Usually they prefer if the
software written by start-up is already scaled & written in production setting
but bigger companies always have resources to help them with these
transitional stuff.

------
codgercoder
It depends whether they let their own IT guys look at the technology in
question. They're more likely to be influenced by snazzy tech (as long as they
think they understand it), than by any goodness in the business approach.

